# Ruger LCP .380 Auto



## SISUSA (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi there,

I just read a review about this new little carry auto from Ruger. I am in the marked for a gun in this size, primarily as a back up, and a "run around piece."

Anyone that owns one, and would like to share some information?

My primary gun is a Glock 22, but size wise it's not always the best gun to carry concealed, thus my interest in the Ruger.

Take care.


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

The LCP is a good small gun. I've had mine for 2 weeks. I put 400 rounds through it. I had 2 FTF's the first outing but that did not happen the second outing. Probably from me not cleaning and lubing it before I took it to the range. 

It has a long trigger reset and slide does not lock out on last round. I plan to fire 100 rounds through it each time I go to the range because it is very tedious to fire anymore than that----6 round mag (only comes NIB with one mag) and not much gun to hold on to. 

On a positive note, I am very accurate with it out to 7 yards which is about all this gun is good for. I also bought a Don Hume IWB hoster for a Kel-tec P3-AT. It takes a couple weeks to break in the hoster but it works.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

SISUSA,

I have not seen one in a shop yet. Most shops are getting one at a time . They essentially sell out the same day they come in. These are very popular right now and will remain hard to get for some time. Gun shops in my area are not taking orders for these guns as supply is so bad, they don't want to anger customers so it's first come, first serve.

Many people carry the KelTec P3AT and if you are looking to purchase soon, it is a viable alternative. The two designs a very similar if not identical.


----------



## SISUSA (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi there,
and thanks for the feed back. I have not been in contact with my local dealer in regards to this gun, but since it's new on the marked, it stands to reason that it's somewhat popular right now, and getting a pretty good review in Guns & Ammo, probably just added to the "shortage."

I am looking at the KelTec too, and since I have a friend that owns one, I might see if I can borrow it to the range soon, for a test.

Best regards.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm on a relatively short waiting list. I think it's a great pocket pistol for self defense. I can carry it well concealed anywhere that is legal. I consider the 380 round effective at close range.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm on my second KelTec. First, a P11, and now a P-3AT. The P-3AT is excellent. Zero failures with hundreds down range, and has a long track record. If you're a Ruger nut, go ahead and wait. If you want a daily carry pocket-gun with a proven record, buy the P-3AT. Mine shoots great out to 10M with a laser. Sight radius and nonexistant sights make it tough without the laser for anything but personal work. Armalaser is an excellent product, and only $150.

JeffWard


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

mp4094 said:


> The LCP is a good small gun. I've had mine for 2 weeks. I put 400 rounds through it. I had 2 FTF's the first outing but that did not happen the second outing. Probably from me not cleaning and lubing it before I took it to the range.
> 
> It has a long trigger reset and *slide does not lock out on last round*. I plan to fire 100 rounds through it each time I go to the range because it is very tedious to fire anymore than that----6 round mag (only comes NIB with one mag) and not much gun to hold on to.
> 
> On a positive note, I am *very accurate with it out to 7 yards which is about all this gun is good for*. I also bought a Don Hume IWB hoster for a Kel-tec P3-AT. It takes a couple weeks to break in the hoster but it works.


Really? It has a slide lock (the only pistol of its size to do so). Are you sure you thoroughly cleaned it?

Second, yes, the little mouseguns, including the LCP, are "belly guns"; you use them when someone's right in your face, on top of you, or as a BUG. Basically anytime you can't get to your primary carry, you draw this gun.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

From what I understand, it does have a slide lock, but it is manual. It does not lock open on an empty mag.


----------



## shootercoop (Mar 19, 2008)

As much as I would like to have a Ruger LCP I'm not sure it's worth the wait. I seems like Ruger had their head in their ass#^# on this one, they go and release it on the market but can't seem to supply 5% to the dealers. What do they have 2 CNC machines and 1 grinder in the plant on a single shift? If they ever get one that's not sold they should use it on someone for not doing their home work, GM can build you a 2 ton car in under 6 weeks.
I came very close to buying a S&W 442 last week end because of the long wait for the LCP, it MAY be a good gun but not worth the wait.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i ordered my lcp on 2/24 and got it 4/14
it will be at the range for the first time this weekend
i have 200 rounds ready to test

maybe i should also get in line for the PLR-22


----------



## finski (May 9, 2008)

Hello. I just got my LCP a month ago. My husband and I are new to handguns and my first gun is a Glock 22 which I love. The problem I have is that, like you, it's just too big for a summer conceal carry. We researched and ended up getting the Ruger LCP. I have shot 250 rounds so far and didn't have any problems. I like the way I can tuck it just about any where. It's true the slide does not lock back as it is not a blow back design but a locked breech system.
To me it is a much prettier gun than the Kel-Tec and I know most people do not go by looks but hey... I'm a woman! LOL!
All the reviews we have read by independent reviewers have all been positive. So far I really like everything about the gun from the way I can hide it just about anywhere to how it handles when I am firing it. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I had ordered a new lcp but after 5 months of waiting I went into the gun store and walked out with a new ruger 10/22 because they still couldn't give me an eta on the lcp. Since that time I decided that a kahr pm40 would serve me better as a pocket gun. If you decide on the Ruger good luck finding one in stock anywhere!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i took my lcp to the range last friday and after 78 rounds my hand was sore
the last had a ftf because i forgot to lube it before i went - thus is was straight from the factory lubing
i used remington 88grain and 95 grain fmj
very satisfied


----------



## finski (May 9, 2008)

Another 500 rounds gone through and no hiccups!


----------

